# Bateria de respaldo y alimentacion concurrente



## Kingland (Feb 2, 2006)

Buenas, enhorabuena por el foro, hace tiempo que lo sigo y me parece realmente muy interesante. He decidido postear mi primer mensaje, ya que estoy en un dilema y no se como solucionarlo, y creo que el foro adecuado es este sobre Fuentes de alimentacion.

Estoy diseñando un circuito donde uno de los componentes basicos funciona en el rango de 3.4v - 4.5v. La alimentacion la obtengo con un transformador de 220v a 12V y un LM350 que convierte a 4.2v.

Quiero apoyar la alimentacion del circuito mediane una celda (bateria) de polimero de litio (3.7v), el circuito de carga de la bateria ya lo tengo echo y depende de un microcontrolador dedicado exclusivamente a eso.

El problema que me estoy encontrando (en el simulador LiveWire), es que cuando faltan los 220v, la bateria deberia de entrar en funcionamiento, pero claro, si uso un diodo entre la bateria y el circuito, el voltage de alimentacion del circuito me baja hasta los 3.2v, por debajo de los requerimientos de alimentacion del circuito, ademas de que los 3.2v se me escapan de la bateria sin necesidad.

He pensado en el uso de transistores para cortar/saturar la corriente entre la bateria y el circuito en vez de un diodo, y que actuen en el momento de que falta la corriente de 220v, pero el circuito en si, tiene picos de consumo de 2A y un consumo medio de 200mA. Pero incluso habiendo el transistor que permita dejar pasar entre colector y emisor 2A de pico, me entra corriente en la celda de la bateria, y eso no puede pasar, ya que el proceso de carga de la bateria, esta supervisada por un chip dedicado.

Lo unico que se me ocurre, es emplear 2 celdas y elevar asi el voltaje de la bateria a 7.2v y emplear un diodo, pero a su vez, tampoco puedo, pq a la vez que cargo la bateria, la corriente se me escapa de la bateria al circuito, cosa que no quiero que pase. Pero solo quisiera usar una sola celda de 3.7v.

Estoy en un dilema, y no que tipo de circuito emplear. Les ruego que me echen una mano.

Gracias de Antemano.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 2, 2006)

Normalmente para esas aplicaciones se usan FET switch activados por un circuito comparador de voltaje. Esta funciona es realizada completamente por muchos circuitos integrados, te dejo unas notas de aplicación para que los veas:

http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/1136

http://www.intersil.com/data/an/an164.pdf

http://www.linear.com/pc/downloadDocument.do?navId=H0,C3,P1030,D4140


Saludos.


----------



## Kingland (Feb 2, 2006)

Gracias, Li-ion

Conoces alguna WEB en castellano donde hable sobre este tipo de integrados en general ?

Con los datasheet's ya tengo bastante, pero me gustaria mas información general, para poder optar por un modelo u otro.

... otra cosa, mas, soportaran estos FET switch corrientes de pico de 2A a 4.2v ????

Gracias de nuevo, Li-ion.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 2, 2006)

En castellano hay poca información al respecto, tendrás que googlear a ver que encuentras.

En cuanto a los FETs, pueden soportar fácilmente los parámetros eléctricos de tu aplicación.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 2, 2006)

Las UPS baratas traen un relé, lo acompañas con un buen capacitor que aguante 20ms sin tensión de entrada y listo.
La bobina del relé se alimenta de la alimentacion principal, cuando esta se corta el relé se abre de ese lado y se cierra del lado de la batería, conmutando y aislando a la vez ambos circuitos.
No olvidar el diodo inversamente polarizado para la bobina del relé.


----------



## robertocarlos (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Estoy diseñando tambien un circuito parecido, en el cual necesito incorporar una bateria de respando de 3,7v.
Estoy tambien ante el mismo problema.
Me gustaria saber si habeis encontrado algun esquema que cumpla con el proposito.
Si es asi me gustaria que me hecharan una mano y me pasaran informacion.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------

